# input not supported



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I recently reinstalled windows on my machine. Now when I try to play games (delta force land warrior, and knights of the old republic 2) my screen goes black and says "input not supported". The games start up fine and let me go through the whole, get the game set up, thing. But when I go to play it dies.

I know it's not a hardware issuse because delta force used to work just fine. (Just got the star wars one). Also, when I go to start D.F. it pops up a little window that says I don't have the recomended 140 mb of virtual memory. I went and check and I have like 1.5 gigs of virtual memory.

Any ideas on what I can do?

I have made sure my drivers are uptodate, I reinstalled directx9.(something), and just ran a sfc/scannow in the comand propt.

Any help would be great.

Specs:
IBM/lenovo think center
Pentium(R) 4CPU 3.20GHz
3.19 GHz, 0.98 GB of Ram

Video specs: intel(r) 82945G express chipset family 128mb


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

HI peanutzombie,

if you are able to browse in the game's menu go to the video options, and lower the game's resolution (1024 x 768 or 800 x 600) and try the game again


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I have gone through every graphics setting the game has. They all have the same issue.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

some games have an option to play them in a window, try that (also you can try to press Alt + Enter)
now the issue could be from the video card and the monitor
first what is your Monitor Brand and model
also please provide us with the full Brand name of your Lenevo PC (Brand and Model Number)


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

I am pretty certain KOTOR 2 would have to be played in windows xp compatability mode since its a 5/6 year old game


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Screen is a Acer model G215H.

Lenovo ThinkCentre. I don't know who to find the computer modle #


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

windows 7 has an inbuilt compatabilty program for games and applications designed to run on xp it has nothing to do with the monitor or the computer Make older programs run in this version of Windows


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I'm running EX, not 7.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

download CPUz from my sig
open it and go to mainboard tab
take a screenshot and post it here


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)




----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

After reinstalling XP did you also install the motherboard chipset drivers and video drivers?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I think so?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try using the Intel Driver update utility to make sure they are the latest> Intel® Driver Update Utility


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

IT says they are up to date.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Are you positive you are using the integrated Intel graphics and don't have a video card installed?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes. Positive.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Did you try running Delta Force in Windowed mode?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I don't know how to do that. However, before I re-installed, I just ran it how ever it came.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try hitting Alt+Enter when the game launches.

Input not supported is a message from the monitor meaning the PC is outputting a resolution not supported by the monitor.

Did you install the monitor drivers? > Acer Support: Downloads & Support Documents - Monitor / G Series / G215H


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Alt + Enter did nothing.

I followed that link and downloaded it. It gave me a few things I can't open, and a text document with nothing useful in it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have the disk that came with the monitor?

Appears all that's in the D/L is the color profiles without the setup program.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

If I do it's with the box, and I have zero idea where the box would be. Looked around a bit and I can't find it. So I'm assuming I don't have the disk.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

If one goes through the desktop properties, there is an option for monitor, in there is a driver section. I told that to update my driver, it did. Games still don't work.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

To run it in windowed mode right click on the shortcut icon, select Properties.
In the Target field add: -window at the end.
Click OK.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Just tried that. it didn't work because the shortcut goes to the menu, not the game it self. And the menu is already in a window. 

I guess need to keep it from going from the windowed menu to full screen after I chose an option. And I have no idea how to do that.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What resolutions and colors(if any) are list in the in game graphics settings?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

800x600
1024x768
1280x960
1280x1024

It has all of those in 60, 72, and 75 hertz.

No color options that I can find.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Does your monitor support 1024x768 @60hrz?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Yes. Here are the specs for my screen

Acer Support: Acer G215H Monitor Specifications


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have any of the listed screen resolutions listed in the graphics properties? If you do try one and see if the monitor will display.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I tried all of the graphics options.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not in the game in the Windows graphics properties, right click on a blank area of the desktop and select Screen Resolution from the list, we are trying to see if the monitor will display any of those resolutions.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

It works just fine in all four resolutions. I think it runs in 60Hrz.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Have you tried uninstalling and reinstalling the game?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope. Doing it now. 

I think this probably isn't going to work though. Since it happening with multiple games.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

uninstalled, re-installed. Same problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try reinstalling DX9c > Download: DirectX End-User Runtime - Microsoft Download Center - Download Details


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Did not work.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

D/L and run Speccy Speccy - System Information - Free Download

When it completes go to File/Publish to send the results to the Speccy servers it will then give you a link to copy and post here.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/fzLsmLwWNkfY02recwyXtNH

There ya go.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

I'm not seeing anything out the normal.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

So, what do I do?


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Not sure I've asked for some more "eyes" to review what we've already done.


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Go to Control Panel -> Display
first make a screenshot of the available resolutions in the display section

the most common issue with Intel Card is that it won't recognize the optimal resolution of the LCD

also I want to know what is the Monitor's refresh rate if it's not 60 Hz 
set it to 60, if it's already 60, set it higher if it accept it

try to run the directx diagnotics and see if you can see the full screen test

Press start -> run
type: Dxdiag
and press enter
there is an option to test direct draw under display
try them all and see if you can see the test in full screen
if you got out of sync error, it could be the intel video card not recognizing the LCD well.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Uploaded with [URL=http://imageshack.us]ImageShack.us

It only has a slide bar for resolutions, not a drop down menu.

It was set on 60hrz, I just changed it to 75 hrz. 

I ran the test and I told it to do a full screen test. It did three tests, 7, 8, and 9. 7 worked. 8 and 9 did not.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Sorry, I can't find the edit button.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

click the advanced button and look for the drop down list on the intel adapter page.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

This?


----------



## RockmasteR (Aug 10, 2007)

Do you have any other monitor to try it on your PC?

if you do, install it instead of yours here and try the game and see what happens
also try to lower the resolution set it to 1024 x 768


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Changing the resolution did not work. I'll look around for another monitor.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I used an old 15" flat screen by Radiuls(Think think). IT started up fine, just like with my other screen. However, when it went black and crashed it showed this


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The problem is with the frequency but I'm not sure how to correct that in game.


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Anyone else you could get to look at this?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

I just tried running star wars the phantom menace. Same issue. I don't see how three games can all have the same issue.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Try running DXdiag on the display tab disable hardware acceleration and then test DirectDraw and Direct3D


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

All the tests worked.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do the games work with hardware acceleration disabled?


----------



## peanutzombie (Jan 18, 2012)

Nope. Same issue.


----------

